# 1:24 Saico Tow Truck Project Need some Help and Advice



## SPIDER (Nov 9, 2004)

So I wanted to do a custom replica of my grandfathers old '48 GMC Tow Truck. The closest thing I can come by is the saico '53 chevrolet tow truck in 1:24 scale. 
I started out by painting the wheels, boom, and back tail piece white. 
I didnt plan on making it a exact replica when I first got it but now after getting into it I have decided I think it would suit me better to pay attention to the details of it and make me feel more rewarded once its done. I know its still not going to be 100% exact but it will come closer to it than just a paint exchange.
So I cut the side step off the back part since my grandfathers didnt come with it. The only thing now is I have bare metal showing and I want to match the red up without painting the whole truck.
Does anyone know anything that can help me out my getting the color to match best?

I also wanted to get some dolly wheels and do them up like in the photo, a air horn, possibly a light as featured on the cab. I have an idea on how to make a bull bar for the front. Didnt get into that yet. Anyone know of some websites that sell a air horn, a light, so bull bar lights, and some wheels as pictured or similar for a 1:24 size vehicle? I was kinda thinking some afx wheels may work great but not sure if it would be scale for the truck. Any help would greatly be appreciated.

Wanted to get a GMC hood emblem too but that may be pushing it(to find one).


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If you have a local hobby shop take the truck in and see if you can match the red with what they sell, and don't be afraid to ask for help.
There is a web sight that sells decals, light bars and such for police cars and fire trucks so they may have what you're looking for. Unfortunatley I can't recall the name of it at this time. You could always google police car decals.
Hope that helps!!


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

The site that sells decals and light bars is http://www.policecarmodels.com/
:wave:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Yep, that be de one.


----------



## SPIDER (Nov 9, 2004)

thanks guys. I was thinking on making my own decals tho. Can you do that with the mentioned website? Do they carry the supplies to do that? Or am I on my own for that one?


----------

